# Shimano Crucial Thoughts



## Captain Ahab (Oct 26, 2007)

That is a nice rod - but at 7'2" is a real big "finesse" rod. I use a 6' St Croix Legend Elite for all that stuff and would not go bigger then a 6'6"

That rod sounds great for tubes, jigs and jerk baits however


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2007)

I love mine, I got the 6'8 version. I would get another one too.

















And the whole trip  https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=36


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice Photos Jimmy! You were having fun that day.

Where is the stocking cap? :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 26, 2007)

I love mine, it is the same as your. 7'2" Med action ex fast. These are meant to be a dropshot rod. But I use it as a pretty much all around rod. I fish from shore or wade most of the time, so I need to be able to cast far. When I had my US Reel supercaster on it with 20lb suffix braid, I could launch a senko a mile. You have to get used to holding the rod though, the butt section of the rod is long. The way I hold the rod, the butt is about at my elbow, so I can feel every move I make in mt forearm and elbow. My only complaint is I would rather have a MH exfast rod, just so I could throw heavier baits. I don't understand how you are hurting your hand with the grip though, Ive never got a blister from a fishing rod, other than saltwater fishing. I think mine is very comfortable really. I could never see using an uglystick over this rod, but thats just me.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I love mine, it is the same as your. 7'2" Med action ex fast. These are meant to be a dropshot rod. But I use it as a pretty much all around rod.




I never drop shot in my life!


----------



## Nickk (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 3 Crucials, right now they're my favorites(also have St Croix, Loomis, BPS, Cabelas). My Crucial Spinning is a 6'8" Med action designed for dropshotting but I bought it for general spinning use. I found that to make use of the cutaway foregrip I have to have the reel between my ring and pinky rather than my middle and ring as I usually would do. It's unusual to me and did feel sort of a bruise from it. I think I'll get used to it, the sensitivity is awesome though, I'm running 15lb (4 lb diameter) braid and you can feel everything!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 28, 2007)

I hold mine between the pinky and ring also, and then extend my index finger straight along the rod going up the grip. Then my forearm is against the butt section. I rarely use the foregrip cuttout, unless I am bored. I just never feel the need for more sensativity.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> unless I am bored.



Good thing that never happens! Constant action at Towhee keeps you on your toes (well, that or looking for free smokes  )


----------

